# Dish VS Cablevision?



## bailey (Mar 24, 2002)

I had Cablevision and one day a salesperson from the dishnetwork came to my door and sold me on the dish system. He told me that we would get more sports games through the Fox sports package. Well I paid an extra $4.99 a month for this package and everything is blackout. Every Hockey, Pre season baseball, NBA and I'm sure Football event is blacked out. Why have this option if you will not recieve any sports games? I don't understand what the Dish offers more than my basic cable company does? I think the Dish network sucks myself and would not recommend it to anyone. After the merger between Dish and Direct T.V. maybe things will change but I don't see that happening. Anyone else having these problems. I can understand a game or two blacked out but not all of them!!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Bailey, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Wow......sorry to here how those sales people mislead you. 
All the professional sports are blacked out, MLB, NHL, NBA....etc.
You will see some minor league stuff, and some amateur sports.
DirectTv has exclusive rights to the NFL, although if the merger is approved we might get the NFL package. I'm not so sure the merger will happen by then or if it will happen.


----------



## bailey (Mar 24, 2002)

John Corn,

I don't understand why someone wants to pay an extra $4.99 a month if you can't get a professional game. It makes no sense to me at all. I also don't understand why the whole blackout rules apply to people out of state. I can see if you want people in your own state to go to the games and not televise them unless the stadium is full. I think they would make a lot more money letting people out of state recieve these games. Is there a package that one can buy for the season for hockey? If so how much is it and would you be able to see all the games or are there still blackout conditions?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Baily, and welcome-
The hockey season package is called HNL Center Ice and is $149/season but its not on Dish network, it is on DirecTV, Bell Express Vu and most digital cable systems via Indemand Sports. The reason why OOM games are blacked out is becasue the leagues know people are willing to pay big to access a bunch of games. For HNL games the only time they will be blacked out on Center Ice is if the game is being shown on ESPN/2 or your local RSN, in that case youll beable to watch it anyhow. Hope this helps


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Bailey, you should contact Dish Network and tell them your story as well. Dish needs to stop this salesperson or company that installed your dish from false advertising.

Good Luck


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am a long suffering Red Sox fan. I am also a college hockey fan. 


I cant get the SOX games on NESN but I do see the end of Bosox games and other teams when they run past the alloted time. I also get news of New England teams.


I also get to see "Frozen Four" games. And they would not otherwise be available.

Now do I pay all year---no. I sub from March to the end of baseball seaon and pay a $5.00 fee to cancel a $4.99 service. Is it worth it? to me yes. But I may be a special case.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was thinking of subscribing to the Sports pack from june 'til sept, for the AFL. I still dont know if I'll do it or not.


----------



## bailey (Mar 24, 2002)

John,
I have talked to people from dish and they gave me 3 months of movie channels for free. Thats all good but I really wanted to see hockey and football games. That is the big dissappointment for me. I hope when these networks merge (if they do) I can get those hockey game packages. If not then I will most likely cancel this deal since it did n't work out the way I wanted.


----------

